# Config email OVH sur l'appli MAIL de macosx



## annina (22 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous, 
Je pète un câble !  

Je suis depuis plusieurs jours sur un pb, (déjà rencontré sur le net) j'ai lu des tas de forums qui l'évoquent, mais je n'ai pas trouvé la solution..

J'ai un compte 90Plan chez Ovh.
J'ai créé plusieurs adresses mails, mais je ne parviens pas à en configurer sur Mail.

Chez ovh, j'ai juste créé info@nom_domaine.fr avec un mot de passe

Sur MAIL : Je crée un compte :

Ajouter un compte
*Nom complet* : info@nom_domaine.fr
*Adresse electronique* : info@nom_domaine.fr
*Mot de passe* : mot de passe défini lors de ma création de compte mail ovh

*Type de compte* : POP
*Description* : (facultatif)
*Serveur de reception* : ns0.ovh.net
*Nom d'utilisateur* : info@nom_domaine.fr
*Mot de passe* : mot de passe défini lors de ma création de compte mail ovh

Je clique sur *Continuer *

"Echec de la connexion au serveur POP "ns0.ovh.net". Assurez-vous que le nom d'utilisateur et le mot de passe sont corrects puis cliquer sur Continuer. Vous ne pourrez pas recevoir de courriel si les informations sont incorrectes"
(je suis sûre et certaine de mon mot de passe)

Je clique sur *Continuer*

Sécurité de courrier reçu :
par défaut, *Utiliser SSL* (Secure Sockets Layer) est coché (je le laisse)
*Authentification* : Mot de passe

Je clique sur *Continuer*

Serveur d'envoi
*Description* : (facultatif)
*Serveur d'envoi* : ns0.ovh.net
*"N'utiliser que ce serveur"* est coché

Je coche *"Activer l'authentification"*
*Nom d'utilisateur* : info@nom_domaine.fr
*Mot de passe* : mot de passe défini lors de ma création de compte mail ovh

Je clique sur *Continuer
*Ca mouline, longtemps, longtemps... ça ne s'arrête JAMAIS !

Je clique donc sur '*revenir*' plusieurs fois, sans rien changer, puis, je parviens à à cliquer sur '*continuer*', et là j'ai la fenêtre qui récapitule tous mes paramètres, avec la case à cocher "*Se connecter à ce compte*", je la coche, puis je clique sur '*Créer*'.

Là, une petite fenêtre s'ouvre, me demande mon mot de passe pour le compte *info@mon_domaine.fr*, je tape le mot de passe, et je répète l'opération sans arrêt, comme si mon mot de passe etait non reconnu...
Je clique donc sur '*Annuler*', je ferme la fenêtre des comptes, je vais dans ma boite au lettre en question, et je clique droit '*Modifier*', je vais voir dans "*Avanc*é" : le port est 995, et la case *"Utiliser SSL"* est cochée.

Où est mon problème ?

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2009)

commence par décocher SSL pour ce qui est de la réception.


----------



## annina (22 Septembre 2009)

ce n'est pas marqué lequel est le SSL de la réception : 

1 - il y a le SSL lorsqu'on va dans l'onglet 'Avancé"

2 - et il y a le SSL quand on est dans l'onglet "Informations du compte", "Serveur d'envoi", "Modifier la liste des serveurs". 

J'imagine que le SSL que tu me dis de décocher est le 1er. J'ai suivi ton conseil, et à présent que c'est décoché, ce n'est plus la valeur 995 mais 110.
Par contre mon compte ne fonctionne tjs pas.


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2009)

Pour ovh, il faut aller au plus simple :

réception par pop port 110 

envoi par smtp port 25 avec authentification (la même que pour la réception)

Ne rien crypter.

Je viens de configurer un compte à la seconde : tout roule.


----------



## annina (22 Septembre 2009)

Da Capo,



TU ES GENIAL !!!!!!!!!! 

Merci beaucoup !!
J'ai fait clic droit 'modifier info@nom_domaine.fr'
serveur d'envoi, modifier la liste des serveurs, puis j'ai coché 'utiliser le port personnalisé' et j'ai ecrit 25
Et ça marche en réception !!!

 mais pas en émission ! (bizarre quand meme !!)

Quand je te lis 'il faut aller au plus simple', je me marre car je n'y comprends rien, pour moi c'est du chinois tout ça, les ports, et j'aimerais bien comprendre comment tu sais dans quels cas il faut le port 25, dans quels cas il faut le port 995, 587 etc etc ???

Je serais curieuse de savoir, comprendre pourquoi ça marche en fait !


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2009)

comment, pourquoi ?

ce serait un peu long à expliquer.

Mais les pages de support de ovh contiennent tous ces renseignements. Et beaucoup d'autres.

Intéresse-toi aussi aux articles concernant POP et SMTP sur wikipédia.


----------



## annina (22 Septembre 2009)

oui, mais pour l'instant ça ne marche pas en envoi.....

j'ai décoché "utiliser SSL"

j'ai coché "utiliser le port personnalisé" : 25
Authentification : mot de passe
nom d'utilisateur : info@nom_domaine.fr
Mot de passe : mot de passe

J'ai fait ok, déconnecté, reconnecté.
L'envoi ne fonctionne pas.

Je suis en port 25 en émission
et 110 en reception.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h03 ----------

ça marche.

pas compris...

merci en tout cas

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h09 ----------




da capo a dit:


> Mais les pages de support de ovh contiennent tous ces renseignements. Et beaucoup d'autres.




ah oui ? j'ai cherché sur ovh, mais pas trouvé,
je veux bien que tu me dises à quelle adresse, que j'y aille pour mieux comprendre.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (22 Septembre 2009)

annina a dit:


> oui, mais pour l'instant ça ne marche pas en envoi.....
> 
> j'ai décoché "utiliser SSL"
> 
> ...




Chez moi :

Serveur de réception: ssl0.ovh.net
avec en mode avancé: port 995 avec utiliser SSL coché (authentification: Mot de passe)

Serveur de réception: ssl0.ovh.net
Port du serveur: 465 avec utiliser SSL coché (authentification: Mot de passe)

Aucun soucis avec cette configuration, en plus sécurisée !!!


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2009)

http://forum.ovh.com/showthread.php?t=46818

On en cause là par exemple.

D'ailleurs, négligence de ma part : le port 25 est peut-être bridé par ton FAI. Voilà une raison possiblepour laquelle l'envoi "classique" ne passe pas.
 Donc utiliser le port 587 comme décrit dans ce lien ou le port 5025 comme conseillé dans le support ovh.


----------



## annina (22 Septembre 2009)

GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> Chez moi :
> 
> Serveur de réception: ssl0.ovh.net
> avec en mode avancé: port 995 avec utiliser SSL coché (authentification: Mot de passe)
> ...



Tu as écrit 'serveur de reception' pour les deux.
Lequel est le serveur d'émission ?

25, 487, 995, 465, 5025....
Heu..... bon, c'est quoi les bons numéros ?! 

Merci en tout cas

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h38 ----------




da capo a dit:


> http://forum.ovh.com/showthread.php?t=46818
> 
> On en cause là par exemple.



Ok.
J'avais suivi ce sujet de discussion, mais je n'avais pas trouvé l'info que tu m'as donnée concernant le SSL à décocher.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (23 Septembre 2009)

annina a dit:


> Tu as écrit 'serveur de reception' pour les deux.
> Lequel est le serveur d'émission ?
> 
> 25, 487, 995, 465, 5025....
> Heu..... bon, c'est quoi les bons numéros ?!



... ohhh pardon !!!

Serveur de réception: ssl0.ovh.net
avec en mode avancé: port 995 avec utiliser SSL coché (authentification: Mot de passe)

Serveur d'*envoi*: ssl0.ovh.net
Port du serveur: 465 avec utiliser SSL coché (authentification: Mot de passe)

... en tout cas, ce sont mes réglages de chez OVH et cela a toujours fonctionné !!!
... j'attire également ton attention sur le fait que mon émail de base est "postmaster@xxxxx.com" et c'est celui-là et non pas les alias qu'il faut déclarer comme nom d'utilisateur !!!


----------



## annina (23 Septembre 2009)

GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> ... ohhh pardon !!!
> ... j'attire également ton attention sur le fait que mon émail de base est "postmaster@xxxxx.com" et c'est celui-là et non pas les alias qu'il faut déclarer comme nom d'utilisateur !!!



Comment cela ?


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (23 Septembre 2009)

annina a dit:


> Comment cela ?



... lors d'une ouverture de compte chez OVH, tu reçois normalement un certain nombre de courriels dont l'un te donne tous les paramètres de réglage. On peut effectivement y lire: 

  Vous devrez apporter les changements suivants:

  Serveur pop : ssl0.ovh.net     Port: 995 (au lieu de 110)
  Serveur smtp: ssl0.ovh.net     Port: 465 (au lieu de 25)

   Login(*)     :   postmaster@xxxxxxxxxxxxx.com
   Password(**) :   xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## atari.fr (23 Août 2011)

bonjour

c'est toujours ssl0.ovh.net (pour les pop et smtp) ou ns0.ovh.net ?

par contre j'ai mis 995 et coché SSL dans avancé (je suppose que ca regle le port pop)

mais ou mettez vous l'autre port 465 ? je n'ai pas vu le champs à remplir dans l'application MAIL

merci


----------

